# Want to use Time Warner Cables On-Demand services with your Tivos?



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

Those of us who have Time Warner Cable as our provider let's start a massive complaint and/or request to be able to use the On-Demand services with our Tivos just like Comcast and Cox customers. Any ideas on how to go about doing this?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

TWC doesn't care their support department despises TiVo because it cuts into their leased box revenue.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

az1097 said:


> Those of us who have Time Warner Cable as our provider let's start a massive complaint and/or request to be able to use the On-Demand services with our Tivos just like Comcast and Cox customers. Any ideas on how to go about doing this?


It will not matter Cox has not even launch a finished product.


----------

